# I want to change my name. Is that possible?



## Amarech (Mar 10, 2007)

Instead of Taij I want something else. Is it possible to change it now? 
I was so excited when I found LHCF that I didn't really give my name much thought. It's time for a change (if possible)


----------



## IntoMyhair (Mar 10, 2007)

I would like to know this also
thanks


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 10, 2007)

^bumpity bumpity


----------



## pink_flower (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes you can. I think only Nikos (and Bev?) can do so. Just email him and he will change it


----------



## LaReyna756 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks, I'm interested in that too.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey I'm new here.....thatz the first thing that I looked for when I subscribed. I went to FAQ and typed in Change Name. The response that I got was that once you choose your name it is yours for the life of the account. You do have an option to contact the administrator to change you name but it states that you have to have a good reason for them to change it......go figure..

Please update if you get your name changed....
By the way...

Nice to meet yall... .I will introduce myself more L8R..I am reading all the other posts so that I can be on the same page with everybody else. I look forward to chatting it up with yall..


----------



## Amarech (Mar 12, 2007)

That's too much drama. My subscription expires next month so I'll just resubscribe under a new name. I'll give updates. I put a lot of thought into it and I really like it. I know it's not THAT deep but since I spend 90% of my internet time here at LHCF, I ought to at least have a decent name.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Mar 12, 2007)

I like your name Taij!!!!! I agree that if I had known people would have to refer to me as this name I would have choosen a different one.
maybe they should advise that on the sign-up page


----------



## beverly (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes YOU CAN CHANGE YOUR USER/SCREEN NAME!!

Go under your control panel, you should see the option to change it.

If you just can not find the option, submit a ticket, with the new name that you would like and Beverly will change it for you!


----------



## Amarech (Mar 22, 2007)

Well, y'all, as you can see,

it worked!

it means "she is beautiful" in Amharic


----------



## Prosperity711 (Mar 23, 2007)

I want to change my name too, I just can't think of a good name, I don't know what I was thinking of when I used this name, Any suggestions?


----------



## Amarech (Mar 24, 2007)

> want to change my name too, I just can't think of a good name, I don't know what I was thinking of when I used this name, Any suggestions?



The only suggestion I can make is take some time and really think about it. It may seem like a lot of silly fuss over a screen name on a website about hair, but it's so much more than that (at least for me).


You know yourself better than anyone on this board. You know what you'll like to see every time you post, sign in, send a PM or even if you make Feature of the Month. You want a name that tells people who you are, and what you think of yourself and only you can do that! HTH 

Amarech


----------



## Prosperity711 (Mar 24, 2007)

Amarech said:
			
		

> The only suggestion I can make is take some time and really think about it. It may seem like a lot of silly fuss over a screen name on a website about hair, but it's so much more than that (at least for me).
> 
> 
> You know yourself better than anyone on this board. You know what you'll like to see every time you post, sign in, send a PM or even if you make Feature of the Month. You want a name that tells people who you are, and what you think of yourself and only you can do that! HTH
> ...



You are so right, I will take a few days and really try to come up with something, how did you change it, did you do it yourself or have a moderator do it for you?


----------



## Amarech (Mar 24, 2007)

You have to go to where it says "Contact Us" and a ticket will come up. Fill in the ticket stating that you want to change your name and why. Someone will respond to you. I'm glad I did it this way because I was on the verge of just creating a new account. But if I did that, it wouldn't reflect how long I've been a member and my journals wouldn't match. 

From my experience, it wasn't a problem at all. Good luck finding a  new name!


----------



## Enchantmt (Mar 27, 2007)

If you cant find it you can also send me a PM and I will change it for you.


----------

